# Escribí un libro durante dos horas



## montenegro26

Consulté a la Fundeú si existía alguna diferencia entre : Escribí un cuento durante dos hora" y "escribí un cuento en dos horas" y me respondieron lo siguiente, lo cuál me dejó más confundido. (específicamente lo resaltado en negrilla)El significado varía ligeramente. "Escribió un cuento en dos horas" significa 'tardó dos horas en escribir un cuento', mientras que "*Escribió un cuento durante dos horas" quiere decir que 'estuvo escribiendo un cuento durante dos horas'. Con esta última frase no sabemos si la persona que lo escribe ha terminado el cuento.*


----------



## flljob

Lo que te respondieron es lo que yo entiendo.

Saludos


----------



## montenegro26

La pregunta es la siguiente: ¿siempre que se utilice la preposición durante, aun si el verbo está en pasado (como es el caso anterior)  indica que la acción no ha culminado?

Eso me tiene un poco confundido.


----------



## Peterdg

flljob said:


> Lo que te respondieron es lo que yo entiendo.
> 
> Saludos


Yo también.

Montenegro,

No entiendo qué es lo que no entiendes en la respuesta.


----------



## montenegro26

La pregunta es la siguiente: ¿siempre que se utilice la preposición durante, aun si el verbo está en pasado (como es el caso anterior) indica que la acción no ha culminado?

Eso me tiene un poco confundido.


----------



## Agró

montenegro26 said:


> La pregunta es la siguiente: ¿siempre que se utilice la preposición durante, aun si el verbo está en pasado (como es el caso anterior)  indica que la acción no ha culminado?
> 
> Eso me tiene un poco confundido.



No. Puedes usar "durante" con verbos en pasado para acciones culminadas:

_*Viví durante dos años en París.*_ (Ya no vivo en París).

(si te he entendido bien).


----------



## montenegro26

¿Entonces por qué en ese caso la acción no ha culminado?


----------



## Peterdg

montenegro26 said:


> ¿Entonces por qué en ese caso la acción no ha culminado?


La acción de escribir ha terminado, pero eso no significa que el cuento esté completo. En el caso de "durante" es posible que continúes con el cuento el día después.


----------



## flljob

Construí la casa en un mes. Tardé un mes en construirla.
Construí la casa durante un mes. Creo que esta no quiere decir nada, es incorrecta.

Supongo que tiene que ver con la telicidad. El verbo escribir te da la posibilidad de entender su signficado como como logro o como un proceso. En cambio, construir, al parecer, solo admite el sentido de logro.

Saludos


----------



## Peterdg

flljob said:


> Construí la casa en un mes. Tardé un mes en construirla.
> Construí la casa durante un mes. Creo que esta no quiere decir nada, es incorrecta.
> 
> Supongo que tiene que ver con la telicidad. El verbo escribir te da la posibilidad de entender su signficado como como logro o como un proceso. En cambio, construir, al parecer, solo admite el sentido de logro.
> 
> Saludos


¡Genial! Ni siquiera había pensado en esa posibilidad.

flljob tiene razón: la interpretación depende del tipo de verbo (como dice, depende de la "telicidad" del verbo).


----------



## montenegro26

¿telacidad?


----------



## flljob

Te*li*cidad. Lo puedes encontrar en la Güiki.


----------



## Peterdg

flljob said:


> Te*li*cidad. Lo puedes encontrar en la Güiki.


¿Dónde? No lo encuentro en wikipedia.

PD: Yo sé lo que significa (por la NGLE), pero el que preguntó no.


----------



## flljob

Busca _telicity_.

También este, además de divertido, da buena información.


----------



## Peterdg

Ah, gracias. Estaba buscando en español.


----------



## neal41

También aquí.


----------



## Peterdg

flljob said:


> También este, además de divertido, da buena información.


Es hilarante. Pero dice cosas muy sensatas.


----------



## juandiego

Hola a todos.

Comentar que María Moliner —no sé si también otros gramáticos— denomina a esta clasificación _aspectual_ como verbos _perfectivos_ (télicos) e _imperfectivos_ (atélicos); una nomenclatura más entendible en español. Aquí un extracto de un libro de esta autora respecto al verbo en español.

De todos modos, debe haber algo más porque _escribir, vivir y construir_, los verbos que se han utilizado en los ejemplos de este hilo, son los tres imperfectivos o atélicos y, sin embargo, el aspecto perfectivo de lo que se comunica es diferente en los dos ejemplos respectivos con _escribí_ y _viví_, pese a compartir incluso tiempo perfecto del verbo. La diferencia de aspecto perfectivo parece provenir de la presencia del objeto directo (_un cuento_); _Escribí durante dos horas_, sin el OD, y _Viví durante dos años en Paris_, ya sí comparten el mismo aspecto perfectivo. Es la presencia de _un cuento_ lo que nos impide afirmar que éste se terminara aunque sí sepamos que se terminó el _escribir durante dos horas_.

En cuanto a lo que se comenta en el artículo que enlaza Flljob sobre el valor del pronombre _se_, decir que es lo que se conoce como dativo aspectual (incorporativo) y que, cito la Hispanoteca (Justo Fernández López): "El _dativo aspectual_ se llama también intensivo. Se combina con predicados delimitados o télicos que expresan la culminación de la situación denotada:_ *Se* bebió un litro de vino_."


----------



## kunvla

No veo una diferencia significante entre (1) "escribir un cuento" y (2) "construir una casa", ya que los dos predicados poseen los ragos de tanto duración [desarrollo en el tiempo] como de delimitación (telicidad) [al fin tener el cuento escrito (1) o la casa construída (2)]. Sin embargo, son diferentes a los de "escribir cuentos" y "construir casas" los que, en cambio, son predicados de actividad, y por tanto, carecen el rasgo de telicidad.
Además, creo que la oración "Construí la casa durante un mes" no es incorrecta. Quizá por ser aislada de contexto no suene bien, no obstante se considera correcta y es usada, por lo menos en la lengua escrita. Aquí pongo unos ejemplos:

Según la clasificación de Ibn al-Yazar, la ciudad de Badis desempeñaba el papel de la segunda ciudad portuaria del reino. Se le atribuyó el nombre de un jefe local llamado Badis, quien la construyó durante el año (90 H/708 d.C), a tenor de lo transmitido por al-Zayani.
Rif Al Magrib y Al-Andalus, Ahmed Tahiri, 2007

El 2 de septiembre se encontraba el ejército de Blücher en Krassny-Iar, ametrallado sin descanso por los blancos y empujado contra un río profundo, el Ufa. Se construyó durante una noche, con troncos de árbol burdamente arreglados, un puente. ¡Y los rojos pasaron! 
El Año I de la Revolución Rusa, Victor Serge, 1931

Sí, son casas sin época ni terreno. No se sabe cómo aparecieron, aunque te digan: “Tu padre la construyó durante veinte años pagando peso por peso”. 
La isla flotante, Roberto Pettinato, 2011 



  En cuanto a las oración “Escribió un cuento durante dos horas”: los lingüistas opinan que «El sintagma preposicional (SP) encabezado por _durante _también aparece en contextos delimitados, como en _El secretario leyó el informe durante una hora_, y en ese caso el evento se interpreta como no delimitado, en curso; en sentido estricto, aún no ha tenido efectivamente lugar («el secretario estuvo llevando a cabo el evento de ir leyendo partes del informe durante una hora» y no se menciona si lo acabó)». En estos casos «el final del evento nunca coincide con el _telos, _es decir, con su final natural». En tales oraciones no se dice si la acción se llevó a cabo, el evento está abierto, sólo del contexto más amplio se desprende si se escribió a su final el cuento o no.


  En cuanto a la oración “Construyo la casa durante un mes”:  dicen que «Pero hay una segunda interpretación para los predicados delimitados modificados por _durante...: _con los verbos de objeto efectuado o afectado (aquellos que denotan un evento que al ocurrir tiene como resultado el surgimiento de un nuevo objeto o un cambio en el objeto preexistente), la lectura de límite alcanzado no se pierde aunque el evento sea modificado por un SP durativo. En este caso, el sintagma _durante x tiempo _indica el tiempo que estuvo ocurriendo el evento hasta que acabó: los ejemplos _El secretario escribió el informe durante una hora, La empresa construyó el puente durante un año_, que incluyen verbos de objeto efectuado o afectado, conservan la interpretación delimitada del evento. […]los verbos de objeto afectado han de haber alcanzado obligatoriamente el final; de no ser así, no se explica que hayan provocado el surgimiento de un objeto o su modificación. Esa información sobre el límite es intrínseca al significado del predicado y lo define de tal modo que no puede ya ser alterada por un modificador temporal».


  En cuanto a la oración “Vivió durante dos años en París”: _vivir_ se considera dependiendo del contexto como predicado de estado o de actividad y el evento designado por él se delimita por _durante_ que mide el tiempo existente entre el inicio y el final del evento. Esta regla se aplica a los predicados de actividad (dormir, trabajar, llover, residir en algun lugar, tomar cerveza, comer pasteles, etc.) y de estado (estar enfermo, creer en alguien, saber algo, ser alto, etc.).


montenegro26 said:


> La pregunta es la  siguiente: ¿siempre que se utilice la preposición durante, aun si el  verbo está en pasado (como es el caso anterior) indica que la acción no  ha culminado?



  En todos los predicados tanto de estado como de actividad el delimitador _durante_ implica que los eventos se cumplieron, se llevaron a cabo.


PD: Todas las citas que están entre « » son de la GDLE.

  Saludos,


----------



## montenegro26

Kunvla, según tu respuesta, lo que se está diciendo en la oración  "Escribió un cuento durante dos horas" es que durante ese periodo de tiempo se llevó acabo la acción de escribir, sin embargo, como el verbo presenta un telos, no se afirma que se haya culminado el cuento en ese tiempo. Habría que mirar el contexto en el que está inmersa la oración. *¿correcto?*


----------



## kunvla

montenegro26 said:


> Kunvla, según tu respuesta, lo que se está diciendo en la oración  "Escribió un cuento durante dos horas" es que durante ese periodo de tiempo se llevó a cabo la acción de escribir, sin embargo, como el verbo presenta un telos, no se afirma que se haya culminado el cuento en ese tiempo. Habría que mirar el contexto en el que está inmersa la oración. *¿correcto?*


No, se está diciendo que en "Escribió un cuento durante dos horas" la telicidad del predicado se suspenda por _durante_.

Saludos,


----------



## montenegro26

kunvla said:


> No, se está diciendo que en "Escribió un cuento durante dos horas" la telicidad del predicado se suspenda por _durante_.
> 
> Saludos,



Por eso, efectivamente la acción de escribir se realizó durante ese tiempo. Sin embargo la culminación del cuento no se llevó acabo. Habría que mirar el contexto en el que está inmersa la oración. En pocas palabras esa sería la conclusión.  ¿?


----------



## kunvla

montenegro26 said:


> Por eso, efectivamente la acción de escribir se realizó durante ese tiempo. Sin embargo la culminación del cuento no se llevó acabo.


No lo sabemos con seguridad, la oración así a secas, aislada del contexto más amplio, no da para más, ya que la telecidad de "escribió un cuento" fue eliminado por _durante_. En cambio, si el predicado perteneciera a los de estado o actividades, no necesitaríamos ningún contexto para concluir si el evento cumplió, o mejor dicho, cesó (ya que esas situaciones no culminan sino que cesan), como por ejemplo, en "Dormí durante dos horas". La prueba es la siguiente; en estas oraciones se puede eliminar el delimitador _durante_ sin que se altere el sentido de la oración: "Dormí durante dos horas = Dormi dos horas", "Viví durante dos años en París = Viví dos años en París", "Trabajé durante diez años en esa empresa = Trabajé diez años en esa empresa", etc.

Saludos,


----------



## montenegro26

kunvla said:


> No lo sabemos con seguridad, la oración así a secas, aislada del contexto más amplio, no da para más, ya que el predicado "escribir un cuento" pertenece a los de realizaciones, en cambio, si el predicado perteneciera a los de estado o actividades, no necesitaríamos ningún contexto para concluir si el evento cumplió, como por ejemplo, en "Dormí durante dos horas". La prueba es la siguiente; en estas oraciones se puede eliminar el delimitador _durante_ sin que se altere el sentido de la oración: "Dormí durante dos horas = Dormi dos horas", "Viví durante dos años en París = Viví dos años en París", "Trabajé durante días años en esa empresa = Trabajé días años en esa empresa", etc.
> 
> Saludos,



Esto lo entiendo, lo que no entendí fue tu aclaración anterior: *No, se está diciendo que en "Escribió un cuento durante dos horas" la telicidad del predicado se suspenda por *_*durante.
*

_


----------



## Jaime Bien

Después de leer los diferentes mensajes y de dudar, el sentido común me dice que "escribí un cuento durante dos horas" significa lo mismo que "escribí un cuento en dos horas". Porque un cuento se escribe o no se escribe: si lo he escrito, puedo decir que lo escribí; si no lo he escrito, no puedo decir que lo escribí. Y es que escribí aquí no puede significar otra cosa que haber completado la acción de escribirlo. Si no es el caso, habría que matizar de alguna manera: "escribí parte de un cuento durante dos horas".

Si digo que "escribí un libro", no hay posible interpretación: lo escribí. Por tanto, si digo que "escribí un libro durante dos horas", nada hace suponer que porque fuera durante dos horas el libro esté inconcluso.


----------



## kunvla

montenegro26 said:


> Esto lo entiendo, lo que no entendí fue tu aclaración anterior: *No, se está diciendo que en "Escribió un cuento durante dos horas" la telicidad del predicado se suspenda por *_*durante.*_





montenegro26 said:


> Kunvla, según tu respuesta, lo que se está  diciendo en la oración  "Escribió un cuento durante dos horas" es que  durante ese periodo de tiempo se llevó acabo la acción de escribir, sin  embargo, como el verbo presenta un telos, no se afirma que se haya  culminado el cuento en ese tiempo. Habría que mirar el contexto en el  que está inmersa la oración. *¿correcto?*


Bueno, con mi respuesta me referí a lo que he tachado en tu comentario algo después. Lo cambiaría de esta forma:


> según tu respuesta, lo que se está  diciendo en la oración  "Escribió un  cuento durante dos horas" es que  durante ese periodo de tiempo se  llevó acabo la acción de escribir, sin  embargo, como el telos se suspenda por _durante_, no se afirma que se haya  culminado el cuento en ese tiempo. Habría que mirar el contexto en el  que está inmersa la oración.



Saludos,


----------



## montenegro26

Aclarado


----------



## kunvla

Jaime Bien said:


> Después de leer los diferentes mensajes y de dudar, el sentido común me dice que "escribí un cuento durante dos horas" significa lo mismo que "escribí un cuento en dos horas". Porque un cuento se escribe o no se escribe: si lo he escrito, puedo decir que lo escribí; si no lo he escrito, no puedo decir que lo escribí. Y es que escribí aquí no puede significar otra cosa que haber completado la acción de escribirlo. Si no es el caso, habría que matizar de alguna manera: "escribí parte de un cuento durante dos horas".
> 
> Si digo que "escribí un libro", no hay posible interpretación: lo escribí. Por tanto, si digo que "escribí un libro durante dos horas", nada hace suponer que porque fuera durante dos horas el libro esté inconcluso.


Mira, Jaime, muchas veces escribo un mensaje durante muchos minutos, pero si no puedo llevar a cabo mi idea, unas veces lo dejo de escribir para reordenar lo que pensaba decir y vuelvo a escribir más tarde y otras veces sí lo dejo de escribir definitivamente, pues no me ocurre nada apropiado para presentar mi idea.

Saludos,


----------



## Jaime Bien

En resumen, que no estás en absoluto de acuerdo con lo que digo. Vale. Sin embargo, si lo he publicado, es precisamente porque pienso que tiene sentido.


----------



## juandiego

kunvla said:


> En cuanto a la oración “Construyo la casa durante un mes”:  dicen que «Pero hay *una segunda interpretación* para los predicados delimitados modificados por _durante...: _con los verbos de objeto efectuado o afectado (aquellos que denotan un evento que al ocurrir tiene como resultado el surgimiento de un nuevo objeto o un cambio en el objeto preexistente), *la lectura de límite alcanzado no se pierde aunque el evento sea modificado por un SP durativo*. En este caso, *el sintagma durante x tiempo indica el tiempo que estuvo ocurriendo el evento hasta que acabó*: los ejemplos _El secretario escribió el informe durante una hora, La empresa construyó el puente durante un año_, que incluyen verbos de objeto efectuado o afectado, conservan la interpretación delimitada del evento. […]los verbos de objeto afectado han de haber alcanzado obligatoriamente el final; de no ser así, no se explica que hayan provocado el surgimiento de un objeto o su modificación. Esa información sobre el límite es intrínseca al significado del predicado y lo define de tal modo que no puede ya ser alterada por un modificador temporal».


Hola Kunvla.
No diría que no cabe esa interpretación en negrita porque el oyente tendería a entender que la intención, el objetivo, del conjunto de la frase es precisamente la de informar al respecto de cuánto tiempo llevó hacerlo, pero tengo muchas dudas de que entonces la preposición _durante_ sea completamente correcta. Siempre cabe complementar esas frases con algo adicional que informe de que no se concluyó y sin necesidad de modificar la preposición:
_El secretario escribió el informe *durante* una hora y antes de terminarlo se fue.__
La empresa construyó el puente *durante* un año pero antes de terminarlo quebró_.
Esto no cabría con la preposición _en_:
_El secretario escribió el informe *en* una hora y antes de terminarlo se fue.__
La empresa construyó el puente *en* un año pero antes de terminarlo quebró_.



montenegro26 said:


> Kunvla, según tu respuesta, lo que se está diciendo en la oración  "Escribió un cuento durante dos horas" es que durante ese periodo de tiempo se llevó acabo la acción de escribir, sin embargo, como el verbo presenta un telos, no se afirma que se haya culminado el cuento en ese tiempo. Habría que mirar el contexto en el que está inmersa la oración. *¿correcto?*


Hola Montenegro.
Parece que lo que se dice es que caben las dos interpretaciones, que se terminó y que no se terminó. Por lo dicho arriba, estoy de acuerdo en que también cabe la primera pese a lo apropiado o no de la preposición _durante_ en este caso. Para mí, lo único que habilita esta posibilidad es que el oyente entienda que el plazo de tiempo sobre el que se informa sea suficiente para concluir la faena descrita por el conjunto verbo y objeto directo:
_El secretario escribió el informe *durante* diez segundos... _[No me creo que lo concluyera]
_La empresa construyó el puente *durante* cinco años... _[Doy por sentado que lo terminó]


----------



## Jaime Bien

Estoy de acuerdo con las observaciones de _juandiego._ En mi mensaje anterior no hice referencia a que la duración de la acción tiene que ser apropiada como para considerar que en ese intervalo de tiempo se pudo concluir lo que fuera que se estuviera haciendo (y por ello quizá el ejemplo del libro no fue el más acertado para mi argumentación).


----------



## kunvla

> _El secretario escribió el informe _*durante*_ una hora y antes de terminarlo se fue. __
> La empresa construyó el puente *durante* un año pero antes de terminarlo quebró_.


Hola, Juan:

Estos ejemplos son posibles, puesto que los predicados de realización por poseer el rasgo de delimitación implican interpretación fragmentaria; una parte de _escribir un informe_ no es «escribir un informe», una parte de _construir un puente_ no es «construir un puente».

Como bien destacaste, se trata de la segunda interpretación, la primera es ésta:

«El sintagma preposicional (SP) encabezado por durante también aparece en contextos delimitados, como en El secretario leyó el informe durante una hora, y en ese caso el evento se interpreta como no delimitado, en curso; en sentido estricto, aún no ha tenido efectivamente lugar («el secretario estuvo llevando a cabo el evento de ir leyendo partes del informe durante una hora» y no se menciona si lo acabó)».

Resumiendo las dos interpretaciones, según la NGLE, los predicados de realización poseen un componente durativo y otro télico, sin embargo, dejan en suspenso este último en las combinaciones con _durante_.



> Siempre cabe complementar esas frases con algo adicional que informe de que no se concluyó y sin necesidad de modificar la preposición


Sí, la interpretación depende unas veces de los factores léxicos y otras de los extralingüísticos o pragmáticos, por tanto, tus ejemplos creo que se pueden terminar de esta forma:

_El secretario escribió el informe durante una hora y antes de terminarlo se fue, al regreso lo terminó en definitiva.__
_
_La empresa construyó el puente durante un año pero antes de terminarlo quebró, así que la ciudad tuvo que subsidiarla hasta que lo terminó definitivamente._



> pero tengo muchas dudas de que entonces la preposición _durante_ sea completamente correcta.


En cuanto a tu duda al respecto del uso durante en tales oraciones; pues las gramáticas (GDLE, NGLE) las consederan correctas, y son de uso extendido, al menos en la langua escrita. Si consultas Google Books, te vas a encontrar un gran número de ejemplos (pon en la búsqueda de Google Books "construyó durante", por ejemplo).


Saludos,


----------



## juandiego

kunvla said:


> En cuanto a tu duda al respecto del uso durante en tales oraciones; pues las gramáticas (GDLE, NGLE) las consederan correctas, y son de uso extendido, al menos en la langua escrita. Si consultas Google Books, te vas a encontrar un gran número de ejemplos (pon en la búsqueda de Google Books "construyó durante", por ejemplo.


Hola de nuevo, Kunvla.

Sí, tienes razón, no debería haber dicho correcta sino algo como apropiada o precisa; después de todo el lenguaje esta plagado de usos comunes admitidos como correctos que no se corresponden exactamente con su, digamos, transcripción semántica.

Si lo que se desea con una frase del estilo es dejar claro que a lo que se refiere se concluyó, la preposición _durante_ encabezando el sintagma que define el plazo de tiempo no es tan clara al respecto como _en_, como, diría, demuestra la no necesidad de su alteración en caso de que esa idea venga inmediatamente desmentida por otra frase coordinada y que ésta, sin embargo, entre en innegable contradicción semántica con la frase original si en ella se ha resuelto el plazo de tiempo con la preposición _en_.

Aunque entiendo el matiz que introduce la NGLE de que el resultado del verbo + OD sea el "surgimiento de un nuevo objeto", no termino de ver que esto sea definitivo para la interpretación sin reparos del _durante_ como el plazo de ejecución hasta su culminación; me sigue pareciendo más importante tanto la interpretación del oyente/lector al respecto de este tipo de frases (debe de ser que están informando del plazo que se requirió) como la viabilidad del plazo para conseguir lo descrito.

 Las interpretaciones de la información que las dos opciones de una frase de este estilo generan en el oyente/lector, diría yo, son las siguientes:
_Montó el reloj *en* diez segundos_. [Difícil de creer pero claramente se enuncia que lo terminó en ese tiempo]
_Montó el reloj *durante* diez segundos_. [Difícil de creer que lo terminara y aunque entiendo que lo lógico de enunciar una frase así sea informar del plazo requerido, el uso del no tan preciso _durante_ me posibilita pensar que no se concluyó en ese plazo].

Entiendo que esto último es lo que le pasa a la frase original de este hilo (_Escribí un libro/cuento durante dos horas_); el plazo informado no es creíble para conseguir el objetivo descrito e inmediatamente pasamos a plantearnos el auténtico valor del _durante_ ya que éste admite otra interpretación de la información dada, por raro que nos parezca entonces el porqué de la frase.


----------



## flljob

¿No será que estamos confundiendo _aspecto gramatical_ con _aspecto léxico_?
La diferencia es clarísima entre _leí el libro durante dos horas_ y _leí el libro en dos horas_.

Saludos


----------



## kunvla

flljob said:


> ¿No será que estamos confundiendo _aspecto gramatical_ con _aspecto léxico_?
> La diferencia es clarísima entre _leí el libro durante dos horas_ y _leí el libro en dos horas_.


En ambas oraciones _el aspecto gramatical (flexivo)_ es el mismo, sin embargo, _el aspecto léxico (modo de acción, Aktionsart)_ puede ser, dependiendo de la interpretación pragmática o extralingüistica, diferente o también el mismo.

En _Leí el libro en dos horas_ se dice a. que el hablante dedicó a la lectura del libro dos horas y b. que lo leyó de cabo a rabo durante ese tiempo. Aquí se trata del predicado de realización, pues logró su meta (el telos).

En _Leí el libro durante dos horas_ se dice solamente que el hablante dedico a la lectura del libro dos horas, dejando en suspenso si lo terminó. La oración así a secas, sin contexto más amplio, por razones pragmáticos le hace pensar a uno que no. Porque el telos no coincide con el final de la lectura en tales casos como éste, se dice de la «paradoja imperfectiva» por quedar inconclusa la realización de _leí el libro_, el telos de la cual no fue alcanzado. Por eso también se dice que el predicado de realización pasó a ser el de actividad.

Saludos,


----------

